# [IMP] Domain Name Grabbing



## Devrath_ND (Mar 23, 2011)

I got the below email today. Is this real or fake. Should I be concerned about this. Please guide me through this.



> Dear Manager,
> 
> We are a domain name registrar centre in Asia, which mainly deal with the domain name registration and dispute internationally. We have an important issue to confirm with you.
> 
> ...



I probably think this fake, but just to be sure..


----------



## adi007 (Mar 23, 2011)

Domain name scams | Firetrust

Simple google search will reveal all


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks.. Asked just to be sure..


----------

